# 1968 Chrome Door Guards (Install or Not ? )



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a 1968 , I was able to purchase original Door Guards . Which were on vehicle when ordered. Do I have them Installed after the new paint , or leave them off ? 
I heart tells me put them on. Their not very noticeable when the door is closed. I found the 8 track stereo ( that was refurbished) and the original AM/FM Radio. Putting the Hideaway Lights back in. Refurbished the original air conditioning , but
I digress. What do you think Off. or On ,,??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Benfrank6901 said:


> I have a 1968 , I was able to purchase original Door Guards . Which were on vehicle when ordered. Do I have them Installed after the new paint , or leave them off ?
> I heart tells me put them on. Their not very noticeable when the door is closed. I found the 8 track stereo ( that was refurbished) and the original AM/FM Radio. Putting the Hideaway Lights back in. Refurbished the original air conditioning , but
> I digress. What do you think Off. or On ,,??


Do you plan on throwing your door open on other cars? That is all they protect - the paint edges of your doors when you smack another car with your door. If anything, full body side molding strips, which were added to many cars in the 1970's, protected your car from those throwing doors open on you. I don't like the door guards myself as I think they take away from the "clean look" of a car.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

also
there is 3 screw and 4 screw style .. 1 is longer ,,, also I would bet a hundo
that a couple of the new tabs and your original screw holes wont line up ,,, and they fit so tight on the door skin if there is any primer build or paint or body work well ... el chipp o ....

I like them on lighter color cars


just my thoughts


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I WOULD PUT THEM ON.
One of the very first chips I gave to my '66 after the painting was on the very edge of the door while installing the seats 😣
Luckily the door edge guards cover the repaired area afterward. Only wish I had put them on sooner. 
Hitting the leading edge of the door happens easier than you think.


----------



## Wirepickler (Jul 3, 2020)

Measure the edge of the door with a caliper, take a paint stick and sand the skinny end down to that measurement. Put the guard on a piece of wood and carefully hammer the paint stick into the guard to open it up. On my 72 there are no screws to hold them on like other years and mine went on and have stayed on,


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I WOULD PUT THEM ON.
> One of the very first chips I gave to my '66 after the painting was on the very edge of the door while installing the seats 😣
> Luckily the door edge guards cover the repaired area afterward. Only wish I had put them on sooner.
> Hitting the leading edge of the door happens easier than you think.
> ...





Wirepickler said:


> Measure the edge of the door with a caliper, take a paint stick and sand the skinny end down to that measurement. Put the guard on a piece of wood and carefully hammer the paint stick into the guard to open it up. On my 72 there are no screws to hold them on like other years and mine went on and have stayed on,


And when to put them on. Friend told me after paint fully hardens. Like a month after paint ????


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

My 66 originally had them, and I even had a correct, NOS set still in paper for the car, I never cared for the look of them installed, so I sold the set.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

if they're listed on your PHS - put them on. Make sure your body & paint man knows you intended to do this. Mine came with them on PHS and they were separated from the car at some point. I found a pair (3 hole=' 68 and 4 hole = '69) on ebay and will put them on someday. Current paint/body putty on door seam preventing it until someday. I have look-alikes until then.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

integrity6987 said:


> if they're listed on your PHS - put them on. Make sure your body & paint man knows you intended to do this. Mine came with them on PHS and they were separated from the car at some point. I found a pair (3 hole=' 68 and 4 hole = '69) on ebay and will put them on someday. Current paint/body putty on door seam preventing it until someday. I have look-alikes until then.


Thanks. Great info.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

integrity6987 said:


> if they're listed on your PHS - put them on. Make sure your body & paint man knows you intended to do this. Mine came with them on PHS and they were separated from the car at some point. I found a pair (3 hole=' 68 and 4 hole = '69) on ebay and will put them on someday. Current paint/body putty on door seam preventing it until someday. I have look-alikes until then.


Do you know what screws go with them ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PontiacJim said:


> Do you plan on throwing your door open on other cars? That is all they protect - the paint edges of your doors when you smack another car with your door. If anything, full body side molding strips, which were added to many cars in the 1970's, protected your car from those throwing doors open on you. I don't like the door guards myself as I think they take away from the "clean look" of a car.


I am of the same opinion. I've had GTO's that had them and they broke up the lines of the car, not in a good way.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Everything sounds good but I could not bring myself to installing those metal door guards no matter what and especially on a fresh paint job. Just never a fan of it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it goes without repeating to make sure the paint is cured/dried but once on you really don't see them.
Now on darker colors that may not be the same.

No Broken Lines Here.


----------

